# 1248 Weldbilt Project



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I wanted to share my boat project with everyone. Since this past August, i have scouring the net and these forms to put together my plans to build the best little boat i could. I will have many photos the coming days as the project is now near completion. 

The boat will be used for river fishing trotlining and spring crappie fishing. It should be able to fish 3 comfortably (tho gear will have to be light) and i will take youngsters with me so it must be safe. That said, the major issues are

1. Small Boat (12 foot) - yes i know, according to most 14 foot is the minimum size - but i disagree. Do your research and you will find many dinghy's (Boston Whalers) etc are about 11 to 13 feet is all - and these things go on the ocean. (and, my dad already has a 18 footer)

2. Wide Boat (48 inch min floor) - if i could go wider i would have but stability is vital.

3. 20 inch Transom

4. Affordable - not cheap but not top of the line materials either. I want to do this project at a reasonable costs.

5. Lightweight - lightweight and affordable are oxymorons in boating - but i did my best

So i was on the lookout for a 1248 flat bottom (modified V's take up too much front room). Researching the options, it was down to WeldCraft and Weldbilt. I went with Weldbilt based on price (I actually got mine for $1165 brand new. 

A few posters say that Weldbilt didnt offer a 20 inch transom, but i got one. I think they added this feature in 2013.

I promise a few suprises to you as you follow the post..


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

I ordered my boat in August - i had to wait until the last week of October to get it to save on shipping. If your from the midwest, you can purchase Weldbilts at AquaTech Marine in Quincy Ill

I actually worked the project backwards it seemed, i bought the trailer first, then the motor then the boat?? but hey, it worked

I searched for months for a used trailer (craigslist, etc) the problem i was having is i needed more than 48 inches between the wheels --- wow, when you find one wide enought they are built for 20 footers and barges. But i did manage to find one at a very reasonble price and best of all it was galvanized!! It is the Continental C412 tilt trailer https://www.continentaltrailers.com/galvanized-tilt.htm.

Brand new it costs $1,100 which i found very reasonable... however i snagged one in MN barely used for $550


Note: already had a spare tire but had to purchase the trailer guides from Bass Pro - $80


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

It was now time for a motor..... the conditions were
1. 15 to 25 hp
2. Light weight
3. will never break down 

I started my search and within a week i found exaclty what i wanted on craigslist, a 18hp Tohatsu (1993 model). Yes, i woul love a 4 stroke but the weight is killer... a small mercury 4 stroke weighs north of 150 to 200 pounds!!! THe little Tohatsue weighs in at only 76 pounds!!

I paid $575 for the motor plus $100 to ship it from Wisc. When it arrived i learned that the motor came with remote steering controls and the works (hmm my imagination started to work on me a bit... remote steering on a 12 footer... hmm)

I will take pic tonite and post them.....


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome! opcorn:


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

As promised earlier, here are pics of the 18hp Tohatsu motor purchased on ebay


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

Since this was a new purchase, I was able to make a few selections. Note goto https://www.backwoodslanding.com if you want to see the options available.

1. Length 12 foot, Floor Width 4 foot, Width across the top of the boat 68 inches
2. Side Height = 21 inches
3. 0.80 Guage Aluminum (could have selected 1 guage, but the weight went up by 60 pounds
4. Weight = 220 pounds
5. Transom Height (15 or 20?)
I had read earlier posts that stated Weldbilt did not offer 20 inch transoms, but I asked and they said they did so ordered a 20 inch
6. Color --- green, brown or unpainted?
Green was out, for some reason it just isn't appealing to me, Brown looks the best I think. When you paint the boats, all the welds and scratches disappear and the boat looks nice. However, I decided on an unpainted finish (no extra cost). I didn't realize they offered unpainted versions but they do. The reason for the unpainted is first, no paint to chip when I hit trees and logs, easier to weld fixes if necessary (no painting required), and I think they look good. The problem with unpainted finish, HOT HOT HOT shiny shiny shiny!.. need I say more... but I have a solution for that... so below are the pics the day I picked it up


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

More Pics


----------



## DrNip (Nov 11, 2013)

Sweet! Either the 20" is new this year or they don't offer unless asked. This is the original style layout I was going to go with bit went with the livewell. Look forward to the build.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

DrNip,
Yes it is new this year.. I actually followed your questions and purchase you posted this past year...was about ready to go with the weldcraft too but decided to call the dealer in Ill and they said they now offer the 20 inch transom....


----------



## DrNip (Nov 11, 2013)

Interested in seeing how that 18 performs on the boat. Sounds like you got some sweet deals.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

The first step in the floor was to kill 2 birds with one stone. I added the Foamular board between the boat braces. The braces measured 2 1/2 inches high, but given the taper at the edges, I purchased the 2 inch Fomular. Doing this added less than 1 pound of weight to the boat, added much needed flotation and allowed me to use lighter, thinner materials to cover the floor


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 11, 2013)

For the next layer of the floor (before the covering) My goal was to not use any plywood - too damn heavy. I had read on the boards about the expensive coosa board and the space station stuff and the airplane floors etc etc. Ya right... its a 12 foot jon boat -- no way am I going to lay 1/3 of the price of the boat for a piece of floor covering. 

Now, I only needed a 4 x 5 piece of material (since my 3 foot deck came installed), so purchased the fiberglass board from Home Depot (you know, the stuff you put on the walls in a shower or bathroom) for $25. Waterproof, wont rot and lightweight to a degree. I was actually surprised but those boards are actually quite heavy. Once cut out the weight was around 15 pounds.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 12, 2013)

after spending 30 minutes measuring the ribs, 20 minutes cutting the fiberglass board, 5 minutes of cleaning the fiberglass particles from my nose , it looked awesome. But it sucked. When you walked on it, you could feel the ribs, it would bend at the corners, you could feel the weakness. If the boat was a show boat, it may be ok but throwing 30 pound cats on it and taking some of buddies along would destroy it in 2 outings.

So if your looking at this option... XXXXX didn't work for me. So I had to break one of my goals and break down and use plywood...

By the way, do your homework before buying that expensive "marine plywood". All it is is plywood that uses waterproof glue...it costs you like $60-$80 a sheet plus shipping.... Simply goto Home Depot and buy the ACX outdoor plywood - it is the same as marine plywood - it uses waterproof glue.

So here is the deal, since I had the Foamular between the ribs, I was able to use 1/2 inch ACX plywood ($26) instead of the standard 3/4. 1/2 inch plywood weighs 50 lbs, 3/4 weighs 75 lbs...... by only using a 4 x 5 piece, I added about 35lbs to the boat. I did cover the wood with some standard waterproofing sealant before installing..

Originally, I wasn't going to do anything with the sides, but I couldn't resist. So with the sides I used 1/4 inch ACX plywood ($24). The 1/4 inch weighs about 25 lbs, and I used about 2 x 5 of it.... which added 12 lbs to the boat.

So all in all, using plywood to do the floor and sides added about 50 lbs to the boat, bringing my total weight up to 290 lbs. Next, the floor covering (carpet?, spray on liner?, hydrofoam?)... stay tuned


----------



## Pweisbrod (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks cool so far.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great :beer:


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 12, 2013)

So it is time to cover the floor. After reading boards like this for the past 6 months, my first thought was to go with the hydroturf. After pricing it and paying for shipping, I realized it was going to cost north of $300 to cover the floor with the hydroturf.

Of course, marine carpet is viable option as that is all I have ever fished out of with the boats my dad owned over the years. $100 would be more than plenty to do the job with carpet. However, the hydroturf was quite intriguing to me. So I was on the hunt for an alternative.

I researched the spray liner (truck bed, the stuff bass pro sells etc) but decided to pass on it given the potential mess and potential problems removing it if I didn't like it. I do like the idea tho and may do this in the future if others make positive comments about it.

I looked into the rubber floor matting from Tractor supply ( https://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft).... but the matt weighed 100 pounds for a 4 x 6 piece... way too heavy for my liking.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 12, 2013)

I then turned my efforts to those eva foam mats (our kids have about a dozen of them and they are tough!!! they are over 3 years old and have spent their entire life outdoors in the Iowa weather... so the 100 degree heat didn't effect them nor the snow and below zero temps... so these suckers are tough and CHEAP. Walmart has a set of 8 mats each measuring 2 x 2 ft for $10!! CHEAP and strong AND LIGHTWEIGHT... all 8 mats weigh a grand total of ...... 3 pounds!

Another positive about these EVA mats is they come in any color you like.... black, grey, blue, etc...... and you can buy them in multiple thickness from 1/4 to 3/4 inches....... I have no concern about their durability.... I know they are strong, my only concern is the fact you will have a lot of seams in your floor as you link and glue them all together....... 

I would be very interested to hear from those who have used these types of mats.....


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was about to pull the trigger on the EVA mats from walmart, when I found Best Step Anti Fatique, EVA foam ROLL. Instead of the EVA mats, this was a roll...so this meant less seams! ( https://www.sears.com/best-step-antifatigue-foam-floor-mat-black/p-00914118000P).

Now, initially, when I first looked at these on the Sears website, i had no interest as Sears states these mats weight 58 pounds. A few days went by and I decided i would simply goto my local Sears store to see if they had them and to see if they truly weighed 58 lbs..... well low and behold, my Sears store had a whole box of them, on sale for $22 per 4x8 roll. When i picked a roll up, it weighed 0.58 lbs... that's right, a roll weighed 1/2 a pound... so for everyone looking at these, the website is incorrect with the weight....


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 12, 2013)

So after weighing my options, i decided to go with the Sears EVA foam rolls over the EVA foam 2x2 foam mats. I picked up two of them figuring it would be enough.

Note,,, there are several concerns i have with these Sears EVA foam rolls tho... first, they are only about 1/4 inch thick... but they are strong.... if i went the eva mat route, i could get the 1/2 or 5 /8 thickness. Second, there is no choice of color. Now the website shows them as black, but they are actually a darker grey. Although this color will go great with my unpainted silver boat, i am concerned about how hot they be this summer. Others who have used them say they don't get hot... we will see.

So i went with the Sears EVA rolls.... if they fail, or they are too hot, i will definitely replace it with EVA mats next for $10 to $20 i will try those.

Installing the EVA Foam Rolls - through research, i learned that folks have had great luck using Weldwood Contact Cement ($14 at Home Depot)... boaters who spend the big bucks on hydroturf use this stuff, so that is what I used. NOTE - read the directions.... its really easy... cover the floor surface, cover the back of the EVA foam, drink a beer (wait 10 min), then lay the EVA foam on the floor. No hurry in this step guys.

The hardest part.... make sure you have weights to place on top of the foam once you lay it. the stuff wont lay flat as you lay it...so make sure you have weights ready when you start.. as you can see from my pics.... thank god i had just bought a box of paper for the office that morning


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 13, 2013)

WARNING WARNING...... if you ever layed your own tile... the golden rule is to buy tile from the same truck.... buy it all from the same load... otherwise the colors may differ. well guess what... i had purchased two rolls of the Sears eva rolls back in Sept.... i ran out and purchased another roll in late October.... GRRRRRR the newer roll is a bit darker (see pic)... but hey, its a 12 foot jon boat right!!! BUY MORE THAN YOU NEED AND RETURN WHAT YOU DONT USE... note to all!

So below are the final pics of the floor with the EVA foam on it. At this point, this is all i have done. Over the weekend, i will have completed several other things on the project and i assure you all, there will be some suprises for you ... so make sure you check back over the weekend.....

Final thoughts on using the Sears eva rolls..... well, they are actually quite strong... they didn't rip or tear and feel strong. It is the most comfortable boat floor i have every walked on... let alone set on.... amazing. (if this covering doesn't last, i will definatley try the thicker EVA foam mats before going to carpet). By the way, i had a large seam about 2 foot in front of the back seat,,,,and the seam is hardly noticeable... so i think the numerous seams in the eva mat route would be a non issue... that contact cement holds it down good. I also dropped the screwdriver a couple of times by accident and the sound was totally muffled by the eva foam, much more so than if you dropped it on the wood or carpeted wood......


----------



## wingsnhammers (Nov 13, 2013)

That floor looks cool! I think I may have to try that stuff with my next boat. I like that it muffles sound too.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 13, 2013)

HELLO out there.I really like you boat and what you doing toit.I looked at weldbilts on the web but never see one in person but want to.Is quality and workmanship up to snuff compaired to others you seen?


----------



## DrNip (Nov 13, 2013)

Great idea. I was leaning towards a rubber type mat like I have here at my work but it is more expensive and heavier than this product you used. I will have to entertain this idea when I begin work on my boat.


----------



## typed by ben (Nov 13, 2013)

whoa... being aboard that boat will definitely require shoes at all times!


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hotshotinn.... regarding the workmanship, well its unpainted so every weld and scrape shows up. I would say the quality in terms of strength and ability to hold up is excellent, but in terms of beuty and craftsmanship, i would say no. Again, this may not be true for painted versions. Its no boat to enter into a beuty contest for workmanship....


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ben,,,

I hope your wrong..... my big concern is that grey rubber will get hot hot hot! Others who have used says it doesnt, but they may be just saying that cause they want to feel good about it. I will let everyone know next summer.... if its too hot, i will jerk it out next fall and go with the EVA Foam mats... a lighter grey, or lighter color for sure..


----------



## Lil'Skeeter (Nov 14, 2013)

=D> Great looking floor. Thanks for all the tips. I'm about ready to strip the floor out of mine and will look at the mat for a replacement.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello out there.Thanks for the insite on you boat.I allways wonder about them.Maybee befor I get new boat i can see a weldbilt in person.I allso am wanting to see a Blazer Jet boat but none of them up here either.To bad they not make that rubber mat in light gray,That wood be the ticket then. =D>


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 14, 2013)

LilSkeeter

If you concerned about the dark color of the mat, i would seriously consider those 2x2 EVA mats.... they are cheap... you could always buy them, lay them out and see what you think. I am certain, if this mat is too hot, next fall i will go the 2x2 EVA mat route... i can get them thicker say 1/2 inch, any color say light grey, and i think they will be much easier to lay beings they are in 2x2 sections..... also, you could buy the thinner 1/4 inch mats for the sides or rod boxes etc.

Based on the seem in my floor, i would have not concern that the seams on the 2x2 EVA mats would be an issue... that contact cement holds that EVA down great....


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 15, 2013)

Next on my list was to create some storage... initially I was going to cut a hatch into the front side of the front deck, but it seems my front deck is half between a normal deck and lowered deck.... there is about 7 inches from the deck to the top of the boat...and the from he deck to the floor is only 10 1/2 inches. Im not complaining, I actually love the height, but a 10 inch clearance is too small for a hatch...so I was decided on maybe mounting on top of the deck to store life vests etc

So I cut my first hold in the passenger side back bench, and to my surprise the thing was full of floatation... originally I didn't think it had any but it did.... given this, I decided against installing one in the front deck, as I would have to remove most of the floatation up there to make room for storage... so I simply installed two hatches in the back bench on each side. The hatch on the passenger side is where the batteries will go (the gas tank will be on the passenger side as well but in the very back..(try to keep weight to that side).

I was thinking of making my own latches out of wood (but I hate wood in boat - too heavy).... I jumped on ebay and found some 11 x17 grey hatches from Empress..... you can buy them new for $50 to $60 I found... I got these shipped to my door for $80 for the pair

Installing was a breeze... I just hope I can get some life vests to fit under the drivers side!


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 15, 2013)

And finally..... the part I am so excited about..... Side console steering on a 12 foot jon boat! You heard me...My plan all along was to build a small, wide boat with steering wheel. I googled, searched forums and never could find where someone has done this (I am sure they have, its just that I never seen it to see if it would work).

The inspiration for adding steering to a small 12 footer, is the Boston Whaler dinghy.... Boston Whaler has a little 110 sport that is 11.5 feet long and 5.5 feet wide and is used in oceans!!! Folks put 25hp mercs on those things and fly. Here is a link to their website

https://www.bostonwhaler.com/Page.aspx/pageId/29594/pmid/323851/110-Sport.aspx

And below are a few pics of the Whaler


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes I know.... that little whaler is a tri hull and a flat bottom will in no way perform like a tri hull when your flying down the lake.... but if you google for pics or videos of the 110 sport, you will see they have 4 of 5 people on those things all the time... an 11 foot boat!!! I also found their blueprint on their website which helped with my choice of the wide 1248 weldbilt and where I placed the steering console, etc


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

So here we go.. here are the pics of the steering in my 12 foot weldbilt


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

Details details details,

So first, my Tohatsu motor doesn't have a steering tube..grrr so I was stuck with a third party mount that would mount to the transom to hold the steering tube in the cable. BUT.. when I got the boat however, I was thrilled because the transom brace on the weldbilt was HUGE... it went from the floor to the very top of the 20 inch transom ... as you can see my problem was solved... I inquired with an boat guy I know and he said it would be no problem, so I drilled a 1 inch hold through the transom brace, installed a aluminum threaded 1 inch tube, bolted it down, ran the steering cable through it and it worked like a charm. I did have to purchase the tube and metal arm that connects tot he motor... ebay $29 for the arm, $10 for the tube.

Now the really nice thing about this mount (better than having the steering tube built into the motor which are located by the mounts), is that with the 20 inch transom, my steering cable is nice and hidden about 8 inces below the top of the transom... had the motor had a steering tube built in, that steering tube would have stuck up above the transom -- would look goofy and be more exposed to getting snagged up or stepped on.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

More details....

11 Foot Teleflex Rotary Steering cable - $91
Bezel and mount - $14
Steering Wheel (I splurged... a plastic steering wheel on a 12 foot jon...come on!) $40...its a chrome racer!
Side Console - shipped with the boat directly from Weldbilt -- $100 is all they charge - cheaper than after market ones
Control Mounts - came with the side console from Weldbilt - $0 free I guess

It took 4 hours to install.... not easy but not impossible... hardest part is getting the transom mount and the steering bar adjusted so the motor would turn all the way in both directions


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

So how much room did it take up right? that was the 64k question I was wondering ... so here you go

1. I mounted the console 10 inches behind the front deck. Originally I was going to go back even further like 18 to 24 inches from the front deck so I could fit a cooler up there... but, that would have put the driver too close to the back bench, shifting too much weight to the back and the drivers seat would have probably got in the way of the person fishing in the back bench seat.... but with 10 inches, a person could still sit on the deck and fit their legs there or put tackle box etc


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

More specs

1. There is 30 inches from the side of the console to the passender side of the boat. PLENTY of room for a coolor, bait box or to walk between to get from the back to the front deck

2. There is 3 1/2 feet from the steering console to the back bench... leaving plenty of room for a drivers seat (which will be a little cooler project I will post next week). Actually, there will be about a 1 to 1 1/2 feet from the drivers seat to the rear bench... a person fishing from the drivers seat will in no way interfere with a person in the back bench or the front deck... so this thing will easily fish 3


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 16, 2013)

NEXT UP... wiring, led night lights, back decking, and a few others.... check back next week....


----------



## strander100 (Nov 16, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## DrNip (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice! I entertained this idea back when I was thinking of getting an open floor plan like yours but thought it would never work because like you said there just wasn't any info out there about it. My thinking was mounting it further back so that I could use the back bench as a seat. Your making me regret this livewell option I got now!


----------



## erictetterton (Nov 18, 2013)

Love this! I want this same setup in a tiller with pods. Fantastic!


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 18, 2013)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all for the nice comments...... I am really happy so far how it is turning out.......im still not done tho... i have a few other things to add to it this week that i am sure you guys will find neat.... 

I do have a couple of questions for you.... need some ideas

1. How do i hid the wires from the steering console to the middle of the front deck... the deck is filled solid with foam so its about impossible to go under the deck.... conduit? any ideas on flat conduit? 

2. Drivers seat - any ideas.... thinking a cooler but would have to make a back rest - the cooler would be efficient (serve 2 purposes)......


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello out there.You done a nice work onit. :wink: I am wanting to no about how fast it goes.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hotshot inn

I started working on two weeks ago...4 or 5 hours on weekends and a few hours each nite...I am close to done. The special back deck I am working on has taken much more time than thought... But man it looks awesome... Can't wait to post pics in next day or two


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

So.. the back decking was a concern... I didn't want to add the weight... I couldn't cover it with flooring as the steering controls would have required a large cutout - defeating the purpose. As well, air ventelation for the gas tank etc. My original plan was two large aluminum doors mounted to the transom that would hinge and open... but a new idea cam to mind.....

How about an aluminum teak deck!! you know those teak decks and teak doors the fancy yachts have in their floors to store skis etc.... So a teak deck it is....

I called the local metal shop and found some 3 inch rectangular aluminum tubing... I ordered 1/16 inch... when I got home I realized they gave me 1/8 inch.... a bit heavier but much much stronger. The project took 14 pieces of aluminum channel, each 17 1/2 inches long. So I had to purchase about 30 feet of channel..... $68 ouch.... I also purchased some aluminum 1 inch angle to mount to the transom and back deck to support the aluminum teaks... $26 ouch... so the back deck broke the budget a bit coming in at about $100 bucks... but...it is worth it...

Notice, I had to shorten two pieces so the steering cables could move as I steer


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

So the details.. I cut each piece to 17 inches... I spaced them 3/4 inches apart. All in all, the teak deck added about 25 lbs of weight.. GRRRRR but..

I mounted angle to the transom and rear bench seat for support. I actually installed the teak deck about 1/2 inch below the top of the back bench, so if in the future, I can add 1/2 inch of those pvc foam tiles.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was concerned about the sharp edges of the aluminum... so I went to home depot and purchased a can of plasti dip $8 (which people use to add rubber handles to pliers and tools)... I dipped my teaks into the plasti dip to add a rubber edge (note I will trim these to make them all look nice and neat)


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

YES YES YES.... you can access the area underneath.... so I mounted the middle 5 teaks and the far outside teaks to the angle... I then made two removable "doors" comprised of 4 teaks each..... so now you can access the drain plug, the gas tank and possibly store life vests under there. I do need to figure a way to latch them.... hmmm shouldn't be too hard to figure out.... PS the 6 gallon gas tank does fit trhough the door so you can easily remove it.....


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

When it is all said and done, yes it did cost about $100.. and yes it did add about 25 lbs of weight to the back of all places!!! but, my jon boat build was supposed to be unique... I mean a steering wheel on a 12 footer... so I figured why not.... it looks awesome, it is strong as hell and can easily support a fisherman etc.......


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 21, 2013)

Next... wiring


----------



## DrNip (Nov 21, 2013)

Right, right, nice, nice.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

since my deck was full of flotation, I peeled back the foam floor covering, and laid a piece of Flex Duct ($9 at Home Depot)... I then covered the flex duct with the foam floor covering. Not totally pleased with the results but good enough.... I just hate to rip through that foam under the deck


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

I then hid my steering cable, battery wires, control cables and a few other wires.. I used the flex tube stuff you can buy at home depot... the neighbor gave me some so don't know exactly what it is called........


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

Next up was the running lights (will be running bank lines at night... have to have them)... I went to the local bass pro and got a bow light ($12) and a stern light ($20). I originally wanted a removable bow light but they were well over $30..... I really like the stern lignt from Seasense https://www.basspro.com/SeaSense-AllAround-Telescopic-Stern-Light/product/100897/ 

It does not have the fogged glass and it telescopes up like 5 feet --- will make a great latern for night fishing. I was able to mount the stern light on the Teak deacking I put in


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

Next... I needed to add some pizazz to my boat... so I orderd me 2 blue led lights from atwood. another splurge here at $17 a piece but they will be nice running bank lines. https://www.blackbearsportinggoods.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ELLATTW6350A7&click=12

I had trouble finding a place to mount them.... I ended up mounting both on the steering console, one pointing forward to light the front deck and one backward to light the back of the boat.... they do look sharp!


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

I also got the battering installed under the passenger side of the bench... im concerned a bit that it may be too tight for 2 batteries..... i then mounted my switch panel and 12 v outlet and left a few wires for the Garmin Montanna and the Humminbird to mount on top of the steering column

A few more odds and ends... hopefully the weather next week here in Iowa isn't blistering cold, i think dad and i will try to take it for a test run over thanksgiving....


----------



## DrNip (Nov 23, 2013)

A couple seats and fish finders as well as a trolling motor and you'll be good to go. Awesome man. Can't wait to see how it performs.


----------



## mfu5324 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks dr nip....ya if the weather holds I will report back next week after we take it out....


----------



## DrNip (Dec 8, 2013)

Well did you take it out for a spin????


----------



## mfu5324 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr Nip,
Here in Iowa, the temps turned to below 20 all week and by the time turkey day rolled around, the ice was forming on the big lake already.... so unfortunately we couldnt. But i did take it to my dads place to store for the winter and he and all his retired fishing buddies (who made fun of me when i told them last summer what i was going to do with a 12 foot boat), absolutely loved it. 2 of them are going to downsize thier boats after seeing mine. They are like in their mid 70's.. they had no idea that 12 foot jons could be so wide!! I know of them already ordered a 14 mod v... 

I will report back in the Spring... so, when are you starting your project? im excited to see it


----------



## DrNip (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah here in Oklahoma it has been in the 20's down to the single digits for a week now. Snow galore. I'll be starting mine some time in the 1st quarter of next year. I have already begun ordering parts for livewell but that is it so far. Motor will be ordered probably so time in March.

Every time I look at your build I kick myself in the arse. I was going to go the exact route as you, 12' with remote steering. I psyched myself out though because this is my 1st build and didn't want to invest alot of money for it not to work. That and I was already in the hot seat with my wife after the Craigslist trailer mishap that cost me around $1000 in the red when it was all said and done. I'll just have to live with should of, could of but didn't I guess! lol


----------



## mfu5324 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well dont feel too bad... i didnt realize the Weld-Craft had higher sides than the Weldbilt.. not that the 21 inch sides on my boat arent sufficient, but i would may have opted for the Weld-Craft had i known....

You know, you can run your boat for a year or two and then tear out that middle seat and do the steering... alot of folks have done torn out those middle seats.... your not out nothing!


----------



## DrNip (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah I have to go back to Arkansas to get my motor and I'll probably try to swing by weldcraft to see if they could hook me up with a middle rib in the event I ever want to take the livewell out.


----------



## mfu5324 (Dec 12, 2013)

U getting a 2 or 4 stroke... i wanted 4 but the weight was concern


----------



## DrNip (Dec 12, 2013)

Well it is between the 30 HP Tohatsu w/ power tilt and trim or 30 HP Evinrude w/ power tilt and trim. Not much difference between the two in weight. The Tohatsu weighs 181.9 lbs and the Evinrude weighs 182 lbs. I would love to have the 2 stroke but don't know if I want to pay the $600 or so extra for the Evinrude. I really don't know if I need the power tilt and trim either. People say it is worth the extra money but I don't know. I would just hate to not have it and wish I did. Without it I could shave around 20 lbs off the weight of the motor. Also still entertaining the 25 HP idea. If I go that route then maybe the Suzuki would be out in time for when I am ready to purchase a motor in a couple months.


----------



## rscottp (Dec 13, 2013)

Your boat looks great! Very cool. I have a question about the steering you installed, how flexible is the cable? I am putting a CC in my 16' and trying to figure out how I am going to rout my cable.

Thanks


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 13, 2013)

Man that boat looks sweet bud, I really like that removable floor over your fuel tanks. Nice work!


----------



## mfu5324 (Dec 14, 2013)

rscottp
The steering cable isnt too flexible.. if you go back a few pages you can see the turn i made with it in the back of the boat. You couldnt bend it around say a coffee can.. that would be too tight....


----------



## mfu5324 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nip... A 30HP!!! WOW thats alot of power for the boat.... i watched some youtube videos of 1248 boats with 15hp and 25hp motors... the 15hp pushes the boat about 25 mph with 2 people and the 25hp pushed over 30mph with 2 people... a 35hp you will fly.

The tilt trim would be nice for shallow water... and since the 4 strokes are so heavy it will help you raise the motor. However, you might look into the tilt trim assist motors??? i dont know what they are called, but dads 25hp 4stroke Suzuki has it. Basically its like a hydrolic or gas cylnder that makes very easy to manually tilt the motor up and down...it makes his 160lb motor easy to tilt.. HOWEVER... if you are going to add steering in the future, the power tilt is the way to go so you can tilt it from the drivers seat!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 14, 2013)

Your rig really turned out great :beer:


----------



## rscottp (Dec 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336516#p336516 said:


> mfu5324 » 14 Dec 2013, 10:54[/url]"]rscottp
> The steering cable isnt too flexible.. if you go back a few pages you can see the turn i made with it in the back of the boat. You couldnt bend it around say a coffee can.. that would be too tight....




Thanks, I was thinking more of the curve of a basketball. I just need to get my hands on a one that isn't attached so that I can see for myself.


----------



## mfu5324 (Jan 16, 2014)

Dad got me a pair of boat seats for Christmas along with the extension poles. They are black and grey and match the boat nicely. Now I just need to install the fish finder, drivers cooler seat and should be good to go.....


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice rig. It should be ready to go come Spring. 
And like the way the rods & reels are stored the wall. 8)


----------



## netsomnia (Mar 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334389#p334389 said:


> mfu5324 » 13 Nov 2013, 16:04[/url]"]Ben,,,
> 
> I hope your wrong..... my big concern is that grey rubber will get hot hot hot! Others who have used says it doesnt, but they may be just saying that cause they want to feel good about it. I will let everyone know next summer.... if its too hot, i will jerk it out next fall and go with the EVA Foam mats... a lighter grey, or lighter color for sure..



Did you find it too hot or not? I am hesitating to do mine this way because of the color. I might go with the 2x2 gray, square ones instead.


----------



## mfu5324 (Mar 24, 2014)

32 degrees and we just got 2 inches of snow last nite in IOWA!!!! ice still on the lake..... sorry cant help you out yet. Personally, i really think those 2x2 ft eva mats that you can get in any color and various thickness may be better. Tho i havnt tried the Sears stuff yet.... those 2x2 mats are thicks (stronger), would be much easier to lay/cut in the boat. I was concerned about the seams is why i never went that route... but after laying the sears stuff, the seams are not noticable at all...... My dad is using the 2x2 in his boat that we will be installing next month......


----------



## mfu5324 (Mar 24, 2014)

Let me know which route you go.. and please post pics if you use the 2x2 matts.....


----------



## mfu5324 (Mar 24, 2014)

You can buy them in multiple sizes.... https://www.greatmats.com/foam-flooring.php 

Use the DAP Contact cement to glue those babies down...(i posted a pic of it in my thread). They wont move!


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 3, 2014)

A few updates... the ice has finally melted here in Iowa. Dad had a mechanic hook up the electronics to the motor (which i ordered last fall from ebay and never started it)...and on the first crank it fired up and ran great.....

I also completed the drivers seat using a 34 qt igloo marine cooloer and bought some PVC backed vinyl from Walmart for $3 and cushion fro $6. I then cut a 1/4 inch plywood to the size of the cooler lid, stapled the vinyl over the cushion and mounted the plywood cushion to the cooler lid using u bolts. (pic below)

Weather permitting, we are going to take the boat on its maiden voyage Tuesday so i will update you all on how it ran (speed, stability etc)


----------



## DrNip (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

80 degree weather here in Iowa..so we took the boat on her maiden voyage.....


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

Of course the kids had to go too


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

And we are off


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

Details Details

So she topped out at 24 mph by myself... when dad hopped in we topped out at 18 mph.... wish it was a bit faster but am very happy... my prop is bent a bit so ordering a new one this week.... any suggestions on what pitch to get?


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

More Details...
I am extremely happy about how stable the boat was..... I could stand on the sides and walk to the front to back with very little tippyness.... It is almost like a toy... it turns on a dime (see pic). I took it out to the bigger water too and it had zero problems with larger waves... very surprised about this

More to come.....


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

f


----------



## rscottp (Apr 13, 2014)

I dig your little boat! Looks like a tiny tank on the water. We have tons of 13' whalers with side steering all over the place up here in NE. You see them out in all kinds of big seas!


----------



## DrNip (Apr 13, 2014)

Man that's sweet. Every time I see your boat I kick myself for not going forward with the console idea I had too like yours!


----------



## Centrarchidae (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like you have a young boat pilot in training. That is what it is all about. He is going to remember that for life!


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

Centrarchidae,
OH YEA... that little boy worked all fall on "his" boat... He was on cloud nine driving that thing yesterday. You are absolutely right.. at the end of the day, see my little boys emotions made the entire project worth it.... kids these days need projects like this instead of those darn video games etc....


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 13, 2014)

PS... he actually ordered the captians hat from Santa Claus for Christmas...... wore it proudly all day!


----------



## netsomnia (Apr 23, 2014)

Good job on your boat and thanks for sharing the pictures because they inspire us to get moving on our own EVA foam projects. I am excited to put my boat in for the first time since November - I finished going through the motor over the winter with general tune-up and replaced the water pump last month. This Spring I was busy with the flooring (and youth turkey season for friend's son). Man a boat floor and the decks are time consuming to restore but really rewarding when it's done. We should be good to go with EVA foam floor galore for years to come. Your boat looks great and professionally restored, in my opinion. =D>


----------



## mfu5324 (Jul 17, 2014)

Reinforced Trolling motor mount.... had the neighbor weld it up real good....

<pic>


----------



## mfu5324 (Jul 17, 2014)

Update... well been using the boat about dozen times so far... its excellent for running bank lines in the river... not tippy at all and can go uin foot and half deep water without dragging motor.

I must say, im kind of disappointed in the 18hp tohatsu. By my self it screams out of the gate and will hit 26 mph. With two people in it or more.. its a total dog... can hardly get it to plane...

So any suggestions... 25hp? what is the lighest 4 strokes out there? does the motor weight kill me?


----------



## mfu5324 (Jul 17, 2014)

Update 2: the eva foam flooring is AWESOME. it is NOT HOT in the sun. it is extremely durable as we have been tromping in it and throwing 10-15 pound cats around in it all summer. A few nicks and nacks in it but holding up.

My dad already ripped his carpeting out to put this stuff in and two of his fishing buddies are doing theres this fall that way. You wont go wrong using it guys!!!


----------



## DrNip (Jul 17, 2014)

They go up in weight when you get into 25 hp and higher. My 30 hp weighs around 180 lbs but has PT&T. Without it I believe it is around 25-30 lbs lighter. It hit 32.1 mph. It flies no matter what I do. If you fish more by yourself I wouldn't worry about it. If you fish with a partner all the time and bogs down I'd look into a 25 hp.


----------



## mfu5324 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well... I used my little weldbilt all summer long.. mostly running trotlines and banklines on the river. Never had an issue or a scare or anything. Only complaint I had was the little 18hp tohatsu has no power to plane the boat with 2 or 3 guys in it. Gonna buy a 20hp Suzuki EFI this winter.

Anyway, like I said we ran the boat all summer and caught over 140 cats in it. We hit trees, stumps, rainstorms, whitecaps ... had 1 ft of water in it during one rain storm... and zero issues. Never once came close to tipping or anything.

So Friday night, I took my 7 year old son, and his two grandpas out to run some jugs. We got on the river about 7 pm... calm nite, river barely flowing... awesome nite to fish. We drove from boat ramp to fishing spot... 2 miles maybe .. going about 10 mph. We saw shad working... I pulled back on the throttle... and wham! the front of the boat went straight down, and water rushed over the front.... 

All of us were safe..... the boat took about 1 minutes to fill with water... and then it flipped over on its top.... and floated like a champ. We pulled it to the shore (still 2 foot of water at the shore).. I swam and grabbed all the gear. We did lose marine batter and tackle box..... the three of us got our wits, flipped the boat over and we bailed out all the water in about 1/2 hour.

The motor wouldn't start... so we trolly motor back to dock.... 1 1/2 hours to do so. My son was a champion... never got nervous during the whole process. Once we got to shore, he sobbed for his mom... but today he is all smiles and cant wait to tell his friends.

Got the boat back home, hooked the charger up and the motor fired right up and ran great.

So why did my boat sink? It rained all week at my dads place (where I kept the boat)... I didn't pull the plug before pulling it to river and letting I in. I think there must have been full of water under the plywood floor and when I pulled back on the throttle, it all ran to the front. That or I have a hole in it but we didn't see one.

Anyway, if you wonder about the safety of a 1248 weldbilt.... well they take about 1 minute to fill with water.... they will flip over... but they will float once tipped over (about 1 foot out of water).

What did I learn. 1 - always pull the plug and put it in before launching. 2 -- getting two bilge pumps (one for each back corner)..... 3 -- don't let people ride in the very front (although it was no issue all summer... but safety first!)

Gonna take it out 1 more time before I winterize. Love the little boat..... no regrets


----------



## CCgar (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad to hear everyone ok. Would of stained my shorts for sure..


----------



## mfu5324 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes .. i agree. We had the life jackets on... my boy is telling everyone at school... ha ha


----------



## DrNip (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad to hear you'll are ok. I swear I am the only one when I'm on the lake that wears a life jacket. Better safe than dead!!!

Also glad to hear you are really loving your boat. Sounds like you are getting more use out of it than I am mine, lol. I have to find a way to free up some of this work. Only complaint I have with mine is it can be a challenge in the wind trying to control. Of course I am targeting crappie and dipping trees, lay downs, stumps and what not. Sure got better when I purchased the GPS for the trolling motor though. Is yours hard to control or do you have to do precise trolling motor control like this?


----------



## mfu5324 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wind sucks no matter what... try fish8ng in pontoon in the wind.. i just have 10 year hand control mounted on front.. works fine. I got out quite a bit.. mostly fri or sat nites catfishing


----------



## JustinS (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool little boat, your build actually got me interested in this forum! What part of the state are you in? I'm just east of Des Moines.


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Justin.. I lived in Ankeny but just moved to Pleasantville last fall..... Have you posted your build yet? I will have to check it out


----------



## JustinS (Feb 7, 2015)

Not yet, I'm waiting till I drag it out of the barn when it warns up. Parking my jeep in the garage is first priority in these iowa winters lol. 

Sounds like we are on opposing sides of Red Rock since I'm in Prairie City.


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey all.. a little FYI,
I did it... I found me a little gem on the internet... I heard stories about these but I finally found one.... Last week (Feb 2, 2015) I just bought me a brand new, 2006 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke Remote with a 2 year warranty. I found it in a Dealer in Oregon who bought out another marina and found 2 of them in their inventory.... $2,200 bucks! Anyway, its going on my 1248 weldbilt and then on my 1552 Weldcraft when I get it.



They may have one left if anyone wants it

Here is the link https://humboldt.craigslist.org/bod/4838372872.html


----------

